# Pickup Need Tires....What Load Range???



## BurnIt13 (Oct 22, 2014)

I recently picked up a pick up, a 98 Chevrolet K1500 Extended Cab for $500.  150k miles and a blown motor.  It also needs tires.

This truck will be a daily driver for the 4-5 winter months of the year and will be used as utility truck the rest of the year.  It will be used to haul about 4 cords of wood back from the parents  50 miles away over the course of the summer as well.

So that said.....what load range tires should I get?  I'm pretty sure most 1/2 ton trucks are sold stock with load range C tires but with a half cord of wood in the back I'm probably getting close to the limits.

Will load range E tires ride too rough with an empty load?  Or are they just right for a 4,500lbs (empty) pig?

Thanks!

EDIT.  The difference in price is considerable as well.  Load Range C goes for about $500 a set for quality name brand.  Load Range E costs about $200 more.


----------



## wvstriper (Oct 22, 2014)

I have E's on my 2004 silverado 1/2 ton. Yes, the ride will be rougher. I also have HD shocks which doesn't help!


----------



## BurnIt13 (Oct 22, 2014)

How much rougher?  Lets say on a scale of 1-10 with a 1 being an empty 1980 K30 dumptruck (ask me how I know) and 10 being a Cadillac?  Lets for arguments sake say a stock 1/2 ton truck with stock load range C minivan tires is a 5.


----------



## wvstriper (Oct 22, 2014)

3


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 22, 2014)

Most people don't truly need load range E tires unless you regularly haul or tow heavy weights.  They're heavier (lower gas mileage), stiffer riding and more expensive.  Anything being done with load range E tires on a half ton is probably overweight for what the truck is rated for.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 22, 2014)

It's not really the load range you need to look at, but the actual weight capacity of the tires. The "Load Range E" tires on my ATV trailer are rated for 1500 lbs each, and the "Load Range E" tires on my truck are rated for over 4000 lbs each. 

Figure out how much weight the tires will be carrying when you're fully loaded, and make sure that number doesn't exceed the capacity of the tires.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep....I tend to be captain overkill so my thoughts go right to the worst possible scenario.  I'm sure a neatly stacked 6.5' bed of wood is just less than a half cord of wood.  But even 1/3 of oak could easily be 2000lbs.

Of course this would be maybe 10 times a year.


----------



## wvstriper (Oct 22, 2014)

Part of the reason I have E rated tires on the 1/2 ton is the extra number of plys on the sidewall.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 22, 2014)

wvstriper said:


> Part of the reason I have E rated tires on the 1/2 ton is the extra number of plys on the sidewall.



That's the reason a lot of people run them here as well.  If you spend lots of time on dirt roads hunting, fishing or logging then the extra ply construction cuts down on the number of flats.


----------



## 19FarmHand78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got load range E Coopers on my Chevy 1500HD, my dad runs el-cheap-o load range A/B's on his Chevy 1500, I feel no ride difference at all. On my last set of Cooper Discoverer S/T Maxx, I got 85,000 miles out of the rears with no flats and still had 10%-20% tread left. I run 80% black top, 15% gravel and %5 off road (90% off road during deer season lol... anyway) Best dang tire I ever tried, my tire guy talked me into the Cooper Discoverer S/T this time, made me a deal I couldn't say no to... we will see how they last compared to the S/T Maxx.

Honestly I don't remember the last set of tires I bought that was not load range E... just what I knew to do growing up on gravel roads.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 22, 2014)

E rated, no kumhos. Never again.  The benifits have always out weighed any down sides for me.


----------



## Fi-Q (Oct 22, 2014)

My first ever truck was boight with brand new tire from the dealer (used truck). It was a 1500 97 chev, but the tire were Load range P !! I had so many flat, I was doing a lot of off roadin at the time, that I switch to load E, and been on Load E on all my truck after that..... Haven't had a flat since then.


----------



## Ranger72 (Oct 22, 2014)

I run E rated Nitto Terra Grapplers on my 2007 Silverado 1500. Not harsh at all when unloaded, only slightly over stock. I HIGHLY suggest them.


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 22, 2014)

I doubt you'd see a huge difference in ride quality.

As always, inflation is key. Not the max on the sidewall, or the numbers on the VIN sticker. Adjust the pressure to your vehicle and load. I found my Excursion to be best at 60/50 psi unloaded. When pulling my travel trailer, I went to 65/75. My wood hauling was always close to home, so I never messed with it, though I had some stupid heavy loads.

It took some experimenting, and some of the kiddos' sidewalk chalk to indicate full contact across the width of the tread.


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 22, 2014)

Ranger72 said:


> I run E rated Nitto Terra Grapplers on my 2007 Silverado 1500. Not harsh at all when unloaded, only slightly over stock. I HIGHLY suggest them.


X2. I have 35K on mine, mostly highway, lots of life left ( '10 F150 SCrew). I'd buy another set tomorrow. And as far as E rated, you don't have to run 80 psi in them. If the ride is harsh, let a little air out to make the ride more comfortable


----------



## Ranger72 (Oct 22, 2014)

I run 40 psi in mine unless I'm towing or hauling.


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 22, 2014)

I run around 44 F and 40 R, the extra psi in the front helps them wear more evenly with the 2" leveling kit (295/70-18)


----------



## Ranger72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Haha, I have been contemplating adding some air to the front, I have a 2" leveling kit in my front too.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Oct 23, 2014)

Fi-Q said:


> My first ever truck was boight with brand new tire from the dealer (used truck). *It was a 1500 97 chev, but the tire were Load range P !!* I had so many flat, I was doing a lot of off roadin at the time, that I switch to load E, and been on Load E on all my truck after that..... Haven't had a flat since then.



I think you're going to find that 99% of half tons come stock with P series tires on them.


----------



## SIERRADMAX (Oct 23, 2014)

Look at the load rating in comparison to the tire size. A 265/70/17 E is 3200 lbs. A 285/70/17 D is 3200 lbs. as well. Most Light truck tires have 2600 lb. load range which, to me, is sufficient for hauling 1/2 a cord.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 23, 2014)

Ranger72 said:


> I run E rated Nitto Terra Grapplers on my 2007 Silverado 1500. Not harsh at all when unloaded, only slightly over stock. I HIGHLY suggest them.






D8Chumley said:


> X2. I have 35K on mine, mostly highway, lots of life left ( '10 F150 SCrew). I'd buy another set tomorrow. And as far as E rated, you don't have to run 80 psi in them. If the ride is harsh, let a little air out to make the ride more comfortable



X3. The Terra Grapplers are great tires. We have them on both my F-350 and the wife's Jeep. I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## MJFlores (Oct 23, 2014)

What's the difference between E and LT rated tires?  I just got a 2014 F150 and it has P rated tires, but the ply rating is SL.  I think most LT tires are rated for E?  Am I right?


----------



## D8Chumley (Oct 23, 2014)

MJFlores said:


> What's the difference between E and LT rated tires?  I just got a 2014 F150 and it has P rated tires, but the ply rating is SL.  I think most LT tires are rated for E?  Am I right?


Mine came with P metric tires. I got rid of them as soon as I had the money ( I'd guess for the car-like ride and better fuel mileage), around 3K miles. Very soft sidewalls, like a bicycle tire. I didn't necessarily buy mine for the E rating, I bought for that size which happened to be E rated. Not sure if all LT are E, check somewhere like Tirerack.com


----------



## Fi-Q (Oct 23, 2014)

In the LT tires you have load range C, D and E, wich I think most of the time refer to the ply. C:6 , D:8 and E:10.  My dad and father in law have both bought 1/2 ton truck lately and both came with LT tire load C


----------



## Halligan (Oct 23, 2014)

Load range D tires can hold some weight depending on the size.

FWIW, My wifes Tahoe came from the factory with P-Metric tires. I had a set of E rated tires I took off my Ram that still had lot's of tread laying around. Her Tahoe needed tires and since they were the correct size I put them. I immediately noticed a difference in ride quality. The E's were harsh for sure. I recently replaced them with new P-Metric tires and the cushy ride is back. It's funny to see how much the sidewall bulges with the P-metric vs. the E range, big difference.


----------



## cityboy172 (Oct 23, 2014)

Read this.

http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=55


----------



## MJFlores (Oct 24, 2014)

A buddy of mine has the same truck I bought but a year older...his came with P metric tires on his too.  I haven't hauled anything yet but he pulls a heavy camper without issue.  I think the P series truck tires are capable of hauling a lot more weight than people think.  I believe the manufacturers put them on instead of an LT tire so the truck has a nicer feel and better ride comfort.  A lot of people these days use trucks as daily commute vehicles and never really put anything in the bed or pull a trailer.  For occasional trailer use...a few loads of wood a season I'd save money and go with the P rated tire.  Constant heavy hauling I'd go LT.  My last truck I went with P rated Nitto Crosstek tires, which were probably the best tires I've ever bought.  They'll go on this new trucks as soon as the OEM tires are worn out.


----------



## blades (Oct 25, 2014)

Letter rating is side wall , load range is a number - from say about 50 up to 123 on  joe public stuff, On a truck hauling loads I only look for 120 or higher.  several  mfg have the same tread pattern in various load ratings.  Never seen a P series truck tire,  P = passenger  likely just fine for soccer mom not for any decent use- it is a truck and that is how mine are used. I do not want a 2 ply sidewall tire blowing out because I have full rated load  in the bed.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 26, 2014)

BurnIt13 said:


> I recently picked up a pick up, a 98 Chevrolet K1500 Extended Cab for $500.  150k miles and a blown motor.  It also needs tires.
> 
> This truck will be a daily driver for the 4-5 winter months of the year and will be used as utility truck the rest of the year.  It will be used to haul about 4 cords of wood back from the parents  50 miles away over the course of the summer as well.
> 
> ...



I'd go E range for better mileage, better puncture resistance

D range on a 1/2 would be fine too

Skip  C range


----------



## Thislilfishy (Oct 26, 2014)

What Redd said, I think Toyo makes a 6 ply tire that is well rated. Lighter and smoother then a 10ply with a much better load rating. My truck has the factory P rated tires on it still. What I can say, when you are running near or over the load limits, a P rated tired is driveable but add a lot of sway. You get used to it, but definitely not ideal. I run E range tires on the work truck and what I find is they are very harsh when fully inflated, and 'bouncy' below about 65psi. As with anything else, it's a game of give and take.

Ian


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 1, 2014)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Anything being done with load range E tires on a half ton is probably overweight for what the truck is rated for.


I agree with this.  I have E rated tires on my truck, but it is single rear tires F350.  It hauls firewood, tractor, cars, etc on a fairly regular basis.  

For a truck like that D rated is the most you would need.


----------

